# La raya (–) en alemán



## Luchjo

_Hallöchen_. Hoy vengo por una consulta de puntuación y ortotipografía. Buscando la letra de una canción, sale esto:


> Regen - Lass mich überlegen.


Conozco el uso de la raya (–) en castellano y me imagino que debe de ser diferente en alemán algunas veces. En las letras de canciones que suben a internet cometen errores. ¿Sí está bien puesta la raya en esa frase? ¿Y tiene que ser, como en español, un símbolo más largo (– en vez de -)? Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## bwprius

Te entiendo pero no te comprendo.

Lo que te trae de cabeza es la longitud de la raya? Es eso?

Sabrás que en los editores de texto tipo MS Word, las rayas que tú pones, automáticamente (si no lo desactivas) se autocorrigen y se alargan?

-, raya corta, se convierte en –, raya alargada

Y lo de la longitud de la raya es lo que quieres que te expliquemos?


----------



## Luchjo

Sí, 1) lo de la longitud de la raya –que me aclaraste– pero también 2) si es correcto en un texto normativo usar una raya en ese caso, o si es mejor una coma... o dos puntos. Gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

Copio del DUDEN. La raya se llama Gedankenstrich, es más larga que el guión (Bindestrich), como en español, y las reglas de su uso no son muy fijas. Sin contexto, no se puede ver si el ejemplo que nos das está bien. Pero creo que el uso de la raya es muy libre.

in Gedankenstrich kündigt etwas Folgendes, oft etwas Unerwartetes an <§ 82>. (Manchmal kann an dieser Stelle auch ein Doppelpunkt oder ein Komma stehen.)

ZUM BEISPIEL​
Er glaubte sich in Sicherheit – ein verhängnisvoller Irrtum.
Plötzlich – ein gellender Aufschrei!
_Hier auch möglich:_ Plötzlich: ein gellender Aufschrei!
_Oder:_ Plötzlich, ein gellender Aufschrei!
Du kannst das Auto haben – und zwar geschenkt!
_Hier auch möglich:_ Du kannst das Auto haben, und zwar geschenkt!


----------



## Tonerl

_*Deine Beiträge sind - meiner Meinung nach - manchmal erstklassig, aber manchmal ist es schwierig dich zu verstehen; 
eigentlich schade !!!

Tus aportaciones son -en mi opinión- a veces de primera clase, pero a veces es difícil entenderte; realmente una pena*_ _*!!! 🙋‍♂️😷*_


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl, klär mich bitte auf: ist etwas unverständlich in meinem letzten Beitrag?


----------



## Tonerl

*Liebe anahiseri !

Sieh doch genau hin:
*
_*Deinem letzten Beitrag habe ich doch begeistert zugestimmt, wie auch schon vorher einige Male !*_  🙋‍♂️


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias por las útiles respuestas.


----------

